# MMOGA Bestellung stornieren



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend,

habe mir vorhin bei MMOGA Rainbow 6 Siege gekauft.
Der Artikel war / ist *lagernd*.
Leider habe ich die _Lieferzeit_ von 24-48 Stunden übersehen 

Nun, ist es möglich die Bestellung zu stornieren?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es früher einen Live Chat bei MMOGA ...
Auf meine E-Mail, welche ich vor drei Stunden geschrieben habe, wurde noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Stueppi (6. Dezember 2015)

Vor 3 Stunden war immer noch Sonntag UND Nikolaus. Warte doch mal ein bisschen bis die Woche wieder anfängt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich einen Key kaufe dann um SOFORT zu spielen und nicht 24-48 Stunden zu warten...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Dezember 2015)

Steht da aber öfters dabei und meistens sind die deutlich schneller...war zumindest bei mir bisher so


----------



## pphs (6. Dezember 2015)

ich hab bei mmoga schon ziemlich viele keys gekauft, und egal ob wochen- oder sonn/feiertag, die keys kamen IMMER innerhalb von 5min, ebenfalls bei R6-Siege.

edit: ok, sehe gerade die delivery time, als ich es bestellt habe, stand da 5-10min. dann haben sie z.Z. keine auf vorrat, erwarten aber wohl in kürze wieder welche.

der preis ist übrigens gestiegen, hab 1 tag vor release gekauft, da wars bei 33€.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2015)

Zu release war der Preis um die 30 Euro. 
Heute habe ich 44 Euro bezahlt. 
Warum schwanken die Preise so eigentlich?


----------



## Stueppi (6. Dezember 2015)

Um zu Release mehr Kunden zu bekommen.
Und Leute, die am Sonntag nicht arbeiten, ist es egal ob du jetzt spielen willst und der Key wird automatisch verschickt, wenn einer da ist. Du warst halt unachtsam. Pech.
Wenn du den Key storniert hast und den Key noch nicht hast, kauf halt jetzt woanders, dein Geld bekommste trotzdem zurück. Sowas in der art ist mir da auch schonmal passiert und ich hab mein Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2015)

Mein Geld hab ich soeben erstattet bekommen. 
PayPal hat dies bestätigt (:
Ob das Spiel bald günstiger wird?


----------



## Cinnayum (6. Dezember 2015)

1st World Problem...

Aber siehst du mal, selbst heute gibt es dort nen armes Schwein, was schaffen muss.


----------

